
An app idea – igmi - djrules24
I&#x27;m a full stack web&#x2F;app&#x2F;embedded developer and I have this app built which allows users to share photos in a place like a whatsapp group. I&#x27;m targeting marriages and events, where the couple at the end of the day can view the photos and vids shared based on timeline and geo from their invited friends lists.<p>There are other social features like invitation, comments, etc etc.<p>Does this interest you, is there a market. what&#x27;d ya think ?<p>P.s igmi stands for I&#x27;m getting married ;)
======
richardboegli
This is one of the use cases for an App I've been working on.

Biggest competition is Facebook, how can you make it different and useful
enough compared to just using Facebook.

I like the app name you've chosen.

~~~
djrules24
Hey Richard I wouldn't say Facebook as a competition cause end of the day the
igmi app is sure and use only, so users without access cannot view the event
or share data, which enhances privacy. The added advantage to the igmi app is
that the photos are stored in the hosts side and not the user's hence
providing more accessibility.

